# Any Bulova Seville owners here?



## gamba66 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

After a long time of searching I finally got my hands on a Bulova Seville in a good condition. It is now my daily wear. Do you know the dilemma when a watch is too beautiful to be worn but you dont want to keep locked away in a box? I just try to wear it without thinking too much about it..

Im curious about other models of this watch since there are many differences between them and most of them are really beautiful. I would be happy if other Seville owners would share their pictures here!

Some Data about mine


Built about 1980
Swiss ETA Movement 2834-1 (also called Bulova 1373.11)
28.800 A/h High-Beat
No Secondsstop
40 Hours Powerreserve
Original Bulova 20mm "President" Bracelet with hidden clasp
Acrylic Crystal with magnifier
Original Bulova Crown
Case Diameter: 36mm 
Case Height about 11mm
Weight 105 Gramm
Waterproof up to 100meters but I dont think its waterproof at all without a revision

Here some pictures










































Looking forward to your pictures!

If you have any questions hit me up


----------



## gamba66 (Apr 15, 2015)

No one owns a super seville here ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's mine, bought NOS from a Japanese site. Needs servicing I think...


----------



## gamba66 (Apr 15, 2015)

HaymondWong said:


> Here's mine, bought NOS from a Japanese site. Needs servicing I think...


That is so sweet, really beautiful sir!

Does it keep time and is just the daywheel stuck? Service shouldnt be a problem since its an eta movement.

Do you still have the original president bracelet or the original endlinks?

I prefer leatherstraps on the dj/dd with endlinks like this.



Spoiler













Its possible to modify a leatherstrap, even with the bulova, to fit the bracelet endlinks like this:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

gamba66 said:


>


Oh man. Peel that sticker off! Enjoy the engraved case back!

(Beautiful watch! I wish they would do a re-issue of it. But they would probably screw it up by going 40mm+ or something.)


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> Here's mine, bought NOS from a Japanese site. Needs servicing I think...


Which site was that

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

It was on Japan auctions year ago. I stumbled across the sale. I emailed the owner who said she had 2 other NOS ones. A fellow watch collector is California wanted one so I bought 2. Sorry to forget which site that was....


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I just spotted this thread as I don't get over to the Bulova forums much. I have owned a Super Seville since May of 2015 and its been a great watch. Runs perfect and I mainly wear it for dress up occasions and to work once in a while. Similar spec's to yours except mine is gold. I purchased it from a fellow WUS when I first joined as I loved the look of the Rolex d/d. Honestly, now I'd prefer a silver one like you own. Less blingy I suppose... Here's a pix:


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New for me, need some info








I see T0 on the movement, which would be 1990, does the crystal look right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Picked this up last year off the bay for £30 sterling. 
Winds like silk and keeps good time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.



vanilla.coffee said:


> Picked this up last year off the bay for £30 sterling.
> Winds like silk and keeps good time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

30?! Damn man, you got a good deal


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Handavinci said:


> 30?! Damn man, you got a good deal


Pics on eBay were totally blurred and out of focus. Poor description in the ad - auction end time was early morning. 
Took a punt because, well... what's £30 if it turned out to be a dud?

Not sure of its age but its a non hacking ETA inside.

It's a keeper


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

sailon01 said:


> Honestly, now I'd prefer a silver one like you own. Less blingy I suppose...


If you ever want to sell or trade, please hook me up!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My dad gave this to me as a wedding gift 25 years ago. Still runs great!


----------

